# Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2009)

*Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]


----------



## loOs-R (27. Mai 2009)

*Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

ok bin ja eigentlich nicht so der fan von solchen shirts... aber der omg-optiker is echt richtich geil


----------



## TheRealBecks (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*



loOs-R schrieb:


> ok bin ja eigentlich nicht so der fan von solchen shirts... aber der omg-optiker is echt richtich geil


Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden, was ein omg-optiker sein soll... oO "omg" heißt bei mir "oh my god", weshalb ich den sachverhalt nicht im geringsten verstehe...


----------



## Oliver (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

OMG steht in der Tat für "Oh my god" und ist in diesem Fall nur eine unglückliche Bezeichnung des Shirts, welches nun mal mit diesen Buchstaben anfängt. OMG-Optiker als soches musst du folglich nicht verstehen, an das OMG reihen sich Sehtest-mäßig noch diverse weitere Kürzel an.


----------



## TheRealBecks (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> OMG steht in der Tat für "Oh my god" und ist in diesem Fall nur eine unglückliche Bezeichnung des Shirts, welches nun mal mit diesen Buchstaben anfängt. OMG-Optiker als soches musst du folglich nicht verstehen, an das OMG reihen sich Sehtest-mäßig noch diverse weitere Kürzel an.


Jetzt seh ich das erst! XD Wusste nicht, dass das T-Shirt mit dem Sehtest gemeint war^^ Wunderte mich schon, wo das Shirt sein sollte  Hatte bisher auch nicht auf den Namen geschaut...


----------



## Siberian Tiger (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Shirts 'OMG-Optiker', 'I'M NOT A HACKER' und 'Smilie' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

LOL, das OMG Optiker T-Shirt würde ich mir sogar vielleicht bestellen...ich würds lustig finden, damit an der UNI rumzulaufen.


----------

